# Schwinn serial number help please



## jkent (Jan 16, 2016)

My brother bought a post was Schwinn Whizzer with an H engine and the serial number starts with an I
I64780 
I cannot find anything on this number. I have looked in my reference book and several of the Schwinn serial number sites but I keep coming up empty.
The numbers are on the BB.
Need some help on this one.
Thanks, JKent


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 16, 2016)

1946

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 16, 2016)

Yep,my 46 has an I number.got any pics of the bike?


----------



## jkent (Jan 16, 2016)

That is what I was thinking because it also has wood block pedals.
I can get some pictures. 
He is looking for some parts that are missing.
ie: Breather, coil, exauhst, points and throttle cable.
Not sure what else is missing.
JKent


----------



## jkent (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## jkent (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## jkent (Jan 16, 2016)

What are your thoughts on it?
Is this a factory 1946 whizzer?
JKent


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 21, 2016)

jkent said:


> My brother bought a post was Schwinn Whizzer with an H engine and the serial number starts with an I
> I64780
> I cannot find anything on this number. I have looked in my reference book and several of the Schwinn serial number sites but I keep coming up empty.
> The numbers are on the BB.
> ...



i'd bet money it's a '46. not the first schwinn i've ever seen with an"i" serial number. hope this helps.


----------



## tmdenis (Aug 2, 2019)

I bought a Schwinn Whizzer with an H engine and the serial number 70426
The Schwinn frame serial number is X87145.  It must be older that 48 because it not on the serial number website.
I cannot find anything on this number. I have looked in my reference book and several of the Schwinn serial number sites but I keep coming up empty.

Need some help on this one. Let me know if anyone could help!!  Thanks

I attached some pictures


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 2, 2019)

tmdenis said:


> I bought a Schwinn Whizzer with an H engine and the serial number 70426
> The Schwinn frame serial number is X87145.  It must be older that 48 because it not on the serial number website.
> I cannot find anything on this number. I have looked in my reference book and several of the Schwinn serial number sites but I keep coming up empty.
> 
> ...



Can we see pics of the entire bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## tmdenis (Aug 3, 2019)

Here is my bike, I’m going to pick it up on Monday and I will get close ups


----------



## tmdenis (Aug 5, 2019)

Ok, I picked up my Schwinn Whizzer. The owners didn't know any thing about it and they have been storing it for more than 40 years indoors. Look great and much better than I expected.
-No curl on the S2 wheels. in great shape with NO surface rust
-Cylinder head number 2204 W4
-Carburetor Number ML5A I think its missing the air cleaner.
-Engine Serial number H-70426
-Rear drop left and right
-Frame number X87145
-Embossed tank , color matching the frame.

If you could help me figure out the year.  
Thanks tmdenis


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2019)

@tmdenis  Start a new thread in the Schwinn section or somewhere so more will see this. 
First year for the S-2's was 48 and no knurling on the outside. I believe the B models came with Chrome S-2's though.


----------



## tmdenis (Aug 5, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> @tmdenis  Start a new thread in the Schwinn section or somewhere so more will see this.
> First year for the S-2's was 48 and no knurling on the outside. I believe the B models came with Chrome S-2's though.



Ok, Thanks


----------

